# Fayette County Bow hunting question



## Gulfcoast13 (Mar 10, 2010)

Do you need a mld permit during archery season to bag a doe?? I have never heard of having to use one and I have bow hunted for about 20 years.

I am hunting a new ranch and the owner is saying that he believes I need a permit, but if I don't then he is willing to let me shoot a doe.

Any help on this matter would be helpful.

Thanks in advance....


----------



## redfishman26 (Apr 17, 2011)

If you look at the booklet that TP&W puts out it looks like you have to have permits but if you look at the website for TP&W under county listing all will become clear. 
http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/huntwild/hunt/season/county_listing/details/?county=Fayette


----------



## chazenreds (Jun 9, 2004)

redfishman26 said:


> If you look at the booklet that TP&W puts out it looks like you have to have permits but if you look at the website for TP&W under county listing all will become clear.
> http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/huntwild/hunt/season/county_listing/details/?county=Fayette


 Right, you only need a permit during archery season if they have been issued for the property. At least that is my understanding and the rule I follow.


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

The web site clears it up


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

If your under MLD you will need a permit during all seasons, if not Archery season requires no permit, the rancher should know and be well versed on MLD properties. I dought your on a MLD property....WW


----------



## Gulfcoast13 (Mar 10, 2010)

thanks for the feed back


----------

